# T4 with GH



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 5, 2016)

I have read some articles that demand low dose T4 with GH. I personally have no experience with either drug but am putting in the research .

My question is who does use T4 with there GH protocol ? Anyone have past experiences or opinions if it is really worth running side by side with GH ?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 5, 2016)

100mcg with 2-3.5iu.

150mcg with 3.5-5iu

200mcg 5iu +


after 4-5 months the GH will slow down your thyroid.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 5, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> 100mcg with 2-3.5iu.
> 
> 150mcg with 3.5-5iu
> 
> ...



when would you say to begin supplementing the t4 ?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 5, 2016)

after 90 days.  maybe 70 if your doing a lot for growth or a cycle w/slin, etc.

By going 5on, 2off you can kinda avoid the need.  But GH, ppl want if for fatloss........so if you let your thyroid stop churin n burin it will slow that.  So the key is staying on top of your T4 dose.

you should also almost cycle your large dose with a smaller one so your body doenst grow use to the big dose.  taper up and down quickly to get to 100/150/etc, stay there for 10/12/14wks and then go down to maybe 50.  do that for 2-3wks, than taper back up to 100/150.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 5, 2016)

I personally don't see the need for T4 in most situations.

Its actually in the first few months of GH use that thyroid production takes a bit of a beating.
However, as with most things in the human body, the thyroid gland operates on a tight feedback mechanism so as time goes on and T4 output drops - TSH secretion in the pituitary is increased to make up for it. 
So if your using GH long term (its useless short term so you should) and don't have any current issues with your thyroid output, then T4 supplementation isn't necessary.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 5, 2016)

Growth hormone in most patients won't significantly affect thyroid function or peripheral metabolism of thyroid hormones. To determine if YOU should supplement with T3 or T4 you should get a baseline thyroid panel done and monitor every few months or few times a year while you're on GH. Even if you go sub clinical hypothyroidic it still wouldn't warrant taking thyroid meds unless you become symptomatic.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 5, 2016)

i can tell the fatloss with T4 when using it & not.

just at 3iu and 75mcg.  


But one thing too is age.  If your a younger cat, its not going to be as big of a deal.  If you 40+ is it.  50+......Yes....for sure.  


But Doc & Rip make good points.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 5, 2016)

appreciate the feedback fella's


----------

